# Sunday Briskett



## DATsBBQ (Oct 8, 2006)

Weather turned as predicted. 45 degrees, lite drizzle... snow by early afternoon I would guess.

Fired up Einstein a little after 7AM (MDT), put the Briskett on at 7:30. Temp holding a 250 +/- 10 degrees so far without much babysitting. Think it's dialed in so will check every 30 minutes or so for the couple of hours.

Briskett came in a 11.3 lbs. More fat than usual so I trimmed about 1/2lb of fat off and tossed in the freezer for next time I make beef sausage.

Pics will be posted a little later on today.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds good!  Bet you're gonna be real happy that you chose to use Einstein!!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 8, 2006)

Pics at

http://www.ncre.biz/bbq4u/Oct8Briskett/OB.html


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Pics at
> http://www.ncre.biz/bbq4u/Oct8Briskett/OB.html


"Linkie no workie"  :x


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 8, 2006)

Just fixed it. Had the page out of place.


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 8, 2006)

Things are looking good. That view is NICE so is the Johnnie Walker Red.  
;Þ


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 8, 2006)

It got cold, had to put the Gin away till Spring 8)


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks good so far Dats


----------



## Griff (Oct 8, 2006)

Good looking brisket. A little cold weather doesn't stop me from having the occasional chat with Mr. Beefeater.

Griff


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 8, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Good looking brisket. A little cold weather doesn't stop me from having the occasional chat with Mr. Beefeater.
> 
> Griff


That's right! Mr Beefeater....meet Mr. Beefcooker! :P


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Good looking brisket. A little cold weather doesn't stop me from having the occasional chat with Mr. Beefeater.
> 
> Griff


Bombay Sapphire for me.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 8, 2006)

Brisket off at 3:00. It's taking a nap in a 175 degree oven for the next hour or so. Guests at 6:00. I updated the link at 4 PM. Smells like a little bit of heaven here on earth, at least to us carnivores 

Tator salad (w2 versions, one plain (wife), one with extras (mine)) done earlier in the day.

Time to have a talk with Mr. Walker... . :cheers


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 9, 2006)

Looking good dats!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 9, 2006)

Final pics posted. Tasted great. Bark a little to thick in spots, but hey, this is brisket after all.

I am glad I used Einstein over the Kingfisher. Wet and cold all day, would have used 4 - 5 times more lump in the offset.  As it stood, used about 1/4 bag and still have some big pieces left in the fire ring.

Missed my prediction on snow. Just starting now. If anyone is curious as to what snow looks like I can post a pic or two.


----------



## Griff (Oct 9, 2006)

Dats

Dat's a fine looking plate of food.

Griff


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 9, 2006)

Man that is one fine looking plate of vitles Dats.  Great job.


----------



## kickassbbq (Oct 9, 2006)

*Snow?*

No!!!!!  I know what snow looks like and we are going to get a little Wed and Thurs.
I love CO.
That Brisket looks GREAT.  Nice pics. 
That Ol' Green Egg Meister works good, doesn't she?
Smoke On!!!!!!


----------



## Unity (Oct 9, 2006)

Real good lookin' brisket. Cornbread looks real good too. I'm salivating.   

--John  8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 9, 2006)

Brisket looks real good Dat's  

I would trade my Chargriller on any day for one of those Eggs.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Everything looked great


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 10, 2006)

Taste was great, textue a tad over done. But da(rn)m good eats. Thanks for for responses. Let's call this thread closed.


----------

